# Med Care Ambulance in San Antonio, TX



## krtemt (Feb 25, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody in the San Antonio area has any experience with Med Care ambulance?


I am talking with them, might look at hiring on with them, but not finding lots of good things about them.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 25, 2013)

krtemt said:


> I was wondering if anybody in the San Antonio area has any experience with Med Care ambulance?
> 
> 
> I am talking with them, might look at hiring on with them, but not finding lots of good things about them.



Where is their office? 

I've worked in San Antonio almost 4 years and never heard of them.


----------



## krtemt (Feb 25, 2013)

According to their website they have been in service since 2002. 

Thats their physical address.
3503 S. W. W. White Rd,

San Antonio, TX 78222

Their website: http://medcareambulancesanantonio.com/index.htm


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm with shfd. I've worked here about the same amount of time and never seen or heard of them. They kind of like a service named MTST that I haven't seen in a while... Possibly a name change?

OP, if you're looking for a private service in the SA area, I'd recommend either Acadian or Metro Ambulance. Maybe Southern Cross as well. I'd personally stay away from the others if at all possible.


----------



## krtemt (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like the former Amb-Trans. Name changed end of last year from what I remember. No idea why. 

I'd stay away.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 25, 2013)

Definitely stay away from AmbTrans. One of my old partners worked there briefly and had numerous horror stories. She quit in fear of losing her patch.


----------



## 3ccadena (Feb 13, 2014)

*Don't do it!!!*

Medcare was the first place I worked at as a basic at the age of 19 and let me tell you it sucked so much! 
I was one of 2 girls that worked there and was partnered with a guy who did not know boundaries I repeatedly asked to be switched partners but from what I heard he kept asking to be my partner. you may think I'm just one of those girls that shouldn't be in this field if I am afraid of men well let me fill you in on what happened even after I reported it. My partner who I had to share about a 7x7 room with during overnights in beds that were literally held up by rocks showed up one overnight shift with body paints and thought it would be "fun" to play with!!!!!!!! I ended up just going to my car and sleeping in it mind you it was in December and in the morning everything was frozen and I would rather have slept in my car than be stuck in that room with him.

then there are the patients we had to pick up one of them was an old man at a nursing home I do not remember his name but he gave dave (the supervisor) his land and gave mitch (the owner) his money just so he could call us to do everything for him. WE WOULD GET DISPATCHED TO MOTHER :censored::censored::censored::censored:ING BURGER KING TO BRING THIS MAN :censored::censored::censored::censored:ING WHOPPERS BECAUSE HE WANTED THEM. also when we would take this man to dialysis he was on O2 and wanted us to wait for him unhook him from the O2 all so he could have a smoke so we would have to do everything he asked us to do because he was giving stuff to the owners. 

Drumroll please here comes the best part!!!

I was told that I would work 24 hour shifts but that legally they only had to pay me for 13 hours because I would get 3 one hour meal breaks and if after 6pm no calls happened then technically I would get sleep for 8 hours. So I was there for 11 hours for free and then I was promised that if a call were to happen at night I would get paid an hourly bonus for that hour of working well after working there for 4 months I noticed I was not getting my bonuses for calls I made after 6pm (if you do work there keep track of EVERYTHING you do because they "forget"). when I went to speak with Dave (supervisor) about it he said he didn't really know why I wasn't getting paid for them and to speak with Mitch (the owner) about it. I went to talk to Mitch and he said well they are considered "bonuses" and we don't have to technically pay you for them. That's when I drew the line and quit I am not about to be spending 11 hours of a 24 hour day on call/making calls at 2/3am TO NOT GET PAID for them!!!!!

There I am done ranting if you don't believe me and want to try it for yourself then fine go ahead but all I have to say is :censored::censored::censored::censored: that place I would rather go back to bill millers than work there (also I was getting paid more to work at Bill Millers than there) Good luck to you!!!  :rofl:
I HATE THAT PLACE SO MUCH I WOULD NOT LET ANYONE I KNOW WORK THERE!!!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 13, 2014)

So overall it sounds like a pretty fun place to work? What other job lets you go to Burger King with patients, play with body paint, _and_ give you a rent-free place to stay...


----------



## 3ccadena (Feb 13, 2014)

well I guess when u look at it that way technically I should get volunteer credits then since I wasn't getting paid half the time and I would have rather just stayed at my house than that tiny rundown "rentfree" living space haha u have a very positive outlook on life I hope that sticks with u for a long time


----------



## MMiz (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a lawsuit from 2012 against Amb-Trans INC.  

It appears as though the management named in the Amb-Trans lawsuit is similar to Med Care Ambulance's present management.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh no, just apparently good at disguising sarcasm  

That would explain a lot, Matt.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 13, 2014)

That was an interesting read Matt. 

I would say AmbTrans/MedTrans is probably the worst private service in San Antonio.


----------



## 3ccadena (Feb 16, 2014)

They are similar because the owner of ambtrans and the owner of Medcare are
Wait for it....
dun dun Dunnnnnn...
Brothers


Seriously though they are brothers Mitch (owner of Medcare) told me him Ans his brother started them also its dumb because they DONT HAVE ANY EMS BACKGROUND NOT WVEN A PATCH!


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 16, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## MSoMC (Mar 4, 2014)

@Claudia,
It's so sad that you had those feelings and carry such a grudge.  I happen to know that Dave "supervisor" is a retired Army Combat Medic... (maybe he was too direct for you?).  I know of many people who leave many places who think "the grass is greener", and I have known some from Medcare leave and return later with regrets and positive things.  Oh, and you say Mitch with no experience??? DSHS says "currently and been certified since 1992".  I'm sure you have some "other" animosity and hopefully find peace.  They seemed very sad when I expressed how you feel.  Said, although "green" you were a decent EMT and person.


----------



## MSoMC (Mar 4, 2014)

MedCare is not a post AmbTrans.  AmbTrans is still in business and MedCare has been licensed and operating since 2003 for sure.  

Beware of the information you receive... Always consider it, because it "may" be true, but it could also be from a tantrum of a screaming child... :sad:


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## arslayer (Sep 18, 2014)

I left there earlier this year and was told way too much info. Dave and Mitch talk about each other like 3rd graders. They complain about each other to employees. I have a buddy that still works there, I feel bad for him. But he's behind a desk and has no way of escaping the boring no point conversations but @ least he's not getting screwed out of his hours... or is he?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2014)

At least they have quality equipment and ambulances...


----------



## arslayer (Sep 24, 2014)

All of the equipment is old and out of date just like the ops. The units are constantly breaking down. The newest unit available is a 2001. But he has another unit that only mitch can use. NOBODY IS ALLOWED TO DRIVE IT ,except to the washbay to clean it for him. I hope his business goes down the drain. This guy is why private companies have such a bad name.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


>


No need for that....because this is more appropriate....






Play nice or become the focus of my COMPLETE and UNDIVIDED attention.


----------



## arslayer (Sep 24, 2014)

For your own piece of mind, avoid this company. And fyi, this isnt Casey. I was the one intelligent enough to leave on my terms. Shane was the grouchy yet shining beacon @ that place. He may have been a lil grouchy but he was honest.


----------

